# What is your Doordash acceptance rating NOW after the new pay model?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I have been back after a 8 month hiatus for four weeks. Acceptance rate went from 85% to 37% by turning down no tip or very low pay pings..


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

As of this second it’s 32%, I usually to be honest try to keep it at around 25%, so I’m a little on my personal high side right now


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

31% as of right now. It's bound to go down through out the day lol


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Honestly, it hasn’t really changed much for me. It still hovers around the 30-40%, which was what I was at before the change.

One thing I have noticed though is the pings are a little more far between with the new change. Guess they don’t send those $2 pings my way.

EDIT: Currently, I’m a Top Dasher, which means I can log in and out anytime I feel like it. However, considering the requirement is to have a 70% acceptance rate to qualify for Dec, that’s going out the door, at least for me.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think Ive accepted exactly 2 orders since the pay change. Used to have a 90% acceptance rate and it dropped to 50%. I dont even bother dashing anymore Im honestly surprised so many people still do.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I think Ive accepted exactly 2 orders since the pay change. Used to have a 90% acceptance rate and it dropped to 50%. I dont even bother dashing anymore Im honestly surprised so many people still do.


Because I make a crapload of money and make over $1 a mile because I take smart pings.
Seriously, all the people that still think DD is the bottom of the barrel is great for me.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

My AR is up to 65%. Don’t know why but I’m getting good pings right now. Just going to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Because I make a crapload of money and make over $1 a mile because I take smart pings.
> Seriously, all the people that still think DD is the bottom of the barrel is great for me.


Yea I get people still drive for DD and make money. I said Im surprised because its shit here in DC. DD was my go to for 3 years and no one defended them more than me, esp on here. Its pretty much like GH now you have to get lucky with tips now. I make more now on PM/GH/UE and I dont have to worry about picking up blocks. I used to set my alarm to pick up DD blocks but its not even worth it any more



Solid 5 said:


> As of this second it's 32%, I usually to be honest try to keep it at around 25%, so I'm a little on my personal high side right now


You have a 25%-32% acceptance rate and you make that much? Thats an insane amount of orders, you're clearly in a crazy busy DD area. The other 99% of us don't have that luxury of nonstop orders coming in.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I have been back after a 8 month hiatus for four weeks. Acceptance rate went from 85% to 37% by turning down no tip or very low pay pings..


Mine its like around 35% pretty solid and steady..anything over 50% u losing money for sure


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

top dasher here as well but the acc rating means nothing to me even though i got that memo saying it needs to be 70 %
my acc rating is currently at 49 % this is typical for me . i only accept orders i can make at least a buck a mile


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Serious question for current Dashers. Would you accept a $4.50/2 mile order? I decline these even though it's over $1/mile. It used to be $6/order minimum here so I'm not willing to take that much of a pay cut. I can make that on UE and still have a decent chance at a tip on top of it.
How about DD fast food orders? These take more work placing/paying for them but used to pay $9+/order so I loved them. Now they pay the same as regular orders (even less sometimes) so I usually decline.

What if you get a $2/1 mile order? Do you accept because it's over $1/mile. I genuinely want to know where other Dashers draw the line


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea I get people still drive for DD and make money. I said Im surprised because its shit here in DC. DD was my go to for 3 years and no one defended them more than me, esp on here. Its pretty much like GH now you have to get lucky with tips now. I make more now on PM/GH/UE and I dont have to worry about picking up blocks. I used to set my alarm to pick up DD blocks but its not even worth it any more
> 
> 
> You have a 25%-32% acceptance rate and you make that much? Thats an insane amount of orders, you're clearly in a crazy busy DD area. The other 99% of us don't have that luxury of nonstop orders coming in.


I literally can get anywhere from 5-10 pings a minute if I choose to just dump orders. It's stupid busy here TBH. That allows me to drop anything I wish. Until these companies (Uber/Lyft/DD/UE/GH/PM/etc) REALLY penalize drivers for not accepting orders then imma do what I gotta do. If I have a week where I make anything remotely under $1 a mile I'm pissed. Most weeks I'm about $1.10-$1.20 a mile, which SMART drivers know is how to calculate earnings more properly. Driving around 200 miles to make $100 is just pure LOLOL. And believe me there are a boatload of drivers in my area that do that. Not to mention going into areas that traffic is stupid which slows down order flips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I literally can get anywhere from 5-10 pings a minute if I choose to just dump orders. It's stupid busy here TBH. That allows me to drop anything I wish. Until these companies (Uber/Lyft/DD/UE/GH/PM/etc) REALLY penalize drivers for not accepting orders then imma do what I gotta do. If I have a week where I make anything remotely under $1 a mile I'm pissed. Most weeks I'm about $1.10-$1.20 a mile, which SMART drivers know is how to calculate earnings more properly. Driving around 200 miles to make $100 is just pure LOLOL. And believe me there are a boatload of drivers in my area that do that. Not to mention going into areas that traffic is stupid which slows down order flips.


I get maybe 3-4 offers/hour here which wasn't a problem back when I had a 90% acceptance rate. With the new pay model I often wont get a single offer worth accepting. The only dashers still making any money with the new pay model are in busy areas like yours where you can just cherry pick until you eventually get a good order

Im not even mad about it, DD was good to me for 3 years now its time to move on. Have to constantly adapt as a delivery driver and Im actually enjoying being on these other platforms for a change.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Serious question for current Dashers. Would you accept a $4.50/2 mile order?


Lowest I accept is $4/ 2 miles. And I only accept them from McDonald's and Chick-fil-a as these are quickly done, like 15 minutes start to finish.

Other than that, it's mostly $6 and up for me.

On a side note, I have no idea how Wendy's is a partner and yet can't do what McDonald's and chick fil a do. It puzzles me and then on the app, they state we must use drive-thru to place and pick up orders.

Yeah, I usually don't. Actually I don't even use it when I go for myself. Feel like it's a waste of time and gas as they always seem to park me anyways, which to me defeats the purpose of drive-thru.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I only accept minimum of $1/mile and on a short trip my minimum is $5, won't go below that. 

Every market is different. My market is pretty busy and high density so in general I get good offers and don't get pinged for far pick ups. I do DD/GH/UE and don't have to sign up for DD blocks as I got Premier status. Like others have said, starting 12/1 to keep the status you have to be at 70% AC so not sure if I'll keep it.

Because my market gets good offers my acceptance used to be around 80% under the old pay model. Now with the new pay model it has dropped to 68% because of low offers. I will not accept anything lower than $5 minimum and $1 per mile. Biggest problem I'm seeing is there are a ton of new DD drivers. It is starting to become over saturated with DD drivers and the newbies probably take low offers which will allow DD to keep doling more and more of them out!

11/12 Uber Eats is implementing the new pay model here where you see the delivery value up front. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I only accept minimum of $1/mile and on a short trip my minimum is $5, won't go below that.
> 
> Every market is different. My market is pretty busy and high density so in general I get good offers and don't get pinged for far pick ups. I do DD/GH/UE and don't have to sign up for DD blocks as I got Premier status. Like others have said, starting 12/1 to keep the status you have to be at 70% AC so not sure if I'll keep it.
> 
> ...


It's weird because in my area, once in a great while you will see the UE payout. I get that maybe once or twice a week. And only on orders that you've got to drive aways to pick it up which to me is insta-decline.

And I also am with the $1/mile-$5 minimum so long as the total drive distance is 2 miles or less. I don't usually do an order under $6 TBH but again, on a standard day for me (M-TH 11am-6pm) I may get close to 70-80 pings. On FRI and SAT when I do 11-8 I'll be close to 100 pings.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Lowest I accept is $4/ 2 miles. And I only accept them from McDonald's and Chick-fil-a as these are quickly done, like 15 minutes start to finish.
> 
> Other than that, it's mostly $6 and up for me.
> 
> ...


I always wondered about DD Wendys orders too. At least they used to pay out more than a regular order but not why even accept them (unless there's a big tip obviously).



Seamus said:


> I only accept minimum of $1/mile and on a short trip my minimum is $5, won't go below that.
> 
> Every market is different. My market is pretty busy and high density so in general I get good offers and don't get pinged for far pick ups. I do DD/GH/UE and don't have to sign up for DD blocks as I got Premier status. Like others have said, starting 12/1 to keep the status you have to be at 70% AC so not sure if I'll keep it.
> 
> ...


I qualify statistically for Premier status but still have to sign up for blocks. I'm guessing it's not available in DC yet or maybe it is now but I've barely been dashing since the new pay model



Solid 5 said:


> It's weird because in my area, once in a great while you will see the UE payout. I get that maybe once or twice a week. And only on orders that you've got to drive aways to pick it up which to me is insta-decline.
> 
> And I also am with the $1/mile-$5 minimum so long as the total drive distance is 2 miles or less. I don't usually do an order under $6 TBH but again, on a standard day for me (M-TH 11am-6pm) I may get close to 70-80 pings. On FRI and SAT when I do 11-8 I'll be close to 100 pings.


UE supposed to start showing "upfront trip information" tomorrow. Im assuming it's a pay cut as well


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I qualify statistically for Premier status but still have to sign up for blocks. I'm guessing it's not available in DC yet or maybe it is now but I've barely been dashing since the new pay model


There's your problem then. You need 100 trips in the previous month to qualify for that month.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

2%


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 2%


Does it say "Very Low" yet?

I was sitting downtown, eating lunch waiting in a good interruption. Not a single one came in! I'm down at 28% now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Does it say "Very Low" yet?
> 
> I was sitting downtown, eating lunch waiting in a good interruption. Not a single one came in! I'm down at 28% now.


Yep, and it's red.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yep, and it's red.


What happens in the end / zero; keep getting requests???

Ratings reset? Hmmmm??


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What happens in the end / zero; keep getting requests???
> 
> Ratings reset? Hmmmm??


It was at zero, then 1%...now 2%. My last order, was a $12 order.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It was at zero, then 1%...now 2%. My last order, was a $12 order.


I like.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It becomes "very low" and Red at 25%. I kinda like the Red mixed in there. It gives the ratings some character lol


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> It becomes "very low" and Red at 25%. I kinda like the Red mixed in there. It gives the ratings some character lol


Yeah the green and red goes with the holidays.


----------

